# Personal Protection trainer in Syracuse Area



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good PP trainer in upstate NY. 

Thanks in advance,
Connie


----------



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I was considering/ looking into a shuzhund trainer at one point, all the clubs were quite a drive and there other sports we would like to pursue that are closer to us.  
A friend thought they had found a good shuz trainer, in our area, ended up being a PP Trainer. It is in the Rochester area its a husband and wife, and from what i was told the wife dose the training with out prongs/chokes adverse stuff (I don't know much about PPD) which i thought sounded kinda nice, but again i have no idea what this training involves.
I have a phone number I could P.M. you with if you would like, I never called or inquired about it because PPD is something i am DEF not interested in, Why do you want a PPD????


----------

